# MTD 5/24 WASHER PLACEMENT



## Stanyon (Sep 20, 2020)

I got a MTD 5/24 free, and while going over the machine I found this washer/ spacer loose on the main drive shaft. Can some one please tell me where it goes ?


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

Did you check the schematic .... you can take your machine model number, go on-line and check out the schematic if you don't have the manual.

From the photo, it looks like a dust or grease seal .... ???


----------



## db130 (Feb 16, 2013)

I've seen the same pictures on another site. I'm guessing that's also you, or a member of your family. If you're going to ask this question on multiple online sites, you should post the same details so that we all have equal footing when trying to help. Agreed?

I've copied your model # from your other post: 314-612E000

It's listed as a spacer that sits between the friction disk and the snap ring on the other side of the hex shaft










Do you have that snap ring installed in the groove in the hex shaft? Honestly, it seems to be in the right place.


----------

